# Sexing australis



## SimplengGarapal (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I need help in sexing my 2 australis.  The first pic is I think is male







another shot







This one is female







Also, would like to ask if its gravid.  See pic below







I know the pics are not clear.  But anyway, if it is gravid, how long would it take for the female to pop?  I kept these 2 communally, is it advisable to separate them already?  Thanks!

Gian


----------



## Selenops (Jan 28, 2007)

Androctonus australis - female 22-29 pectine teeth, male 30-38 pectine teeth

Androctonus australis "hector" - female 25-29 pectine teeth, male 32-38 pectine teeth

Androctonus australis "libycus" - same as A. australis.

I was speaking with Chris Young from Krazy 8's about these "subspecies" of australis and he said only the pale yellow sort of A. australis from Egypt are being exported to the States. Inevitably I have seen some of these "subspecies" make their way into private collections particularly European collections. Very hard to obtain.

Another method of sexing is the males have what is described as a "notch" at the base of the fixed finger near the manus. 

Gestation ranges between 4-6 months and the male should be removed before birth or his presence can stress the new mother and cause the death of himself or the scorplings.


----------



## SimplengGarapal (Jan 29, 2007)

Megalon said:


> Androctonus australis - female 22-29 pectine teeth, male 30-38 pectine teeth
> 
> Androctonus australis "hector" - female 25-29 pectine teeth, male 32-38 pectine teeth
> 
> ...


Thanks Megalon,  I've checked the chela and I see that everyone has a notch on the fixed finger as what you've mentioned.  Anyway, I'll double check.

Gian


----------



## quiz (Jan 29, 2007)

you got a male and female bro.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 30, 2007)

Megalon said:


> Another method of sexing is the males have what is described as a "notch" at the base of the fixed finger near the manus.


That doesnt really seem to be an effective method to sex them IMO. Every male and female I have ever had will have this notch. Now with A mauritanicus its a different story. They are easy to sex by the notch. Adult males are thinner than females in Aa. The pectines are still probably the best way to sex them unless there is some other way that I'm not aware of.


----------

